# Nass, 4/27/10 RAW



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

Met up with Woodcore at Stone Rd. and got on the trail around 5:45.  The trails were rolling nice, despite the recent rain, only one spot of mud in a low gully.  The rocks were dry for the most part, and even the wood ramps on the stunt trail were dry and ride-able.  While I didn't make the Tunxis rock garden this time I did clear a couple of other sections that I haven't ever made.  Still don't quite have the power or stamina for most of the climb sections though.   Also broke my chain again today, guess I better change it out before I ride again...

We ended up riding for just about 2 hours, it's staying lighter longer and longer, we probably could have stayed out another half hour or so if we needed to.  My GPS is pretty crappy and kept losing the signal in there, but it came up with 6.86 miles and 434 feet of climbing.  I don't know how accurate either are, but that's what I got.

Here's the track:
http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/8347/2010-04-27_nice_stone_ride


----------



## powhunter (Apr 27, 2010)

Way to go...I was debating wheteher or not to join you guys...was pouring pretty good here at 5...maybe catch a ride with ya next week

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Way to go...I was debating wheteher or not to join you guys...was pouring pretty good here at 5...maybe catch a ride with ya next week
> 
> steveo



It stopped raining around here way before that (I think).  It was pretty damn chilly though.  Definitely have to hook up for a ride soon!


----------



## rueler (Apr 28, 2010)

Your report on CF says that you noticed the horse damage...which trail did you notice it most on?? Termite skinny trail that goes down to the 4-way or on the middle shelf of the Dentist Twisties? 

I personally have not set foot or tire on the middle shelf of the dentist twisties this year after the horses came through...I have no idea what it looks like. The Termite skinny trail is a mess from the horse hoofs and probably rode pretty messy yesterday based on what I saw there on Saturday.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

Yup, both of those trails.  Actually now that I think about it I'm not sure if I really noticed much damage until we got on the section of trail heading back up (after the middle section meets up with where the lower section comes in).  The damage was still pretty apparent on the Hobo too.  I could tell you had done a bunch of work in there, I can't imagine how bad it looked when they first came through there.  The termite skinny trail rode about the same as it did on Saturday, it was still all chewed up obviously, but at least the churned up soil didn't appear to be holding pockets of water like I was afraid they might.

I'm not sure which part was the worst, I guess it was all about the same.


----------



## rueler (Apr 28, 2010)

The Hobo will be fine...only the first 1/3 of the trail was even touched by the horses...they didn't ride the rest...they turned around at the Hobo Cave itself. 

I didn't bother touching the hoof prints at the very onset of the trail because they aren't that bad. The corner was my BIGGEST concern. You were up there yesterday and rode it...how did the corner drain (the corner I speak of is pretty obvious-you can tell it was re-shaped/cut??? Was there any standing water at all...That corner was never a problem, but became one when there were 6-8" post holes from the horses.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

rueler said:


> The Hobo will be fine...only the first 1/3 of the trail was even touched by the horses...they didn't ride the rest...they turned around at the Hobo Cave itself.
> 
> I didn't bother touching the hoof prints at the very onset of the trail because they aren't that bad. The corner was my BIGGEST concern. You were up there yesterday and rode it...how did the corner drain (the corner I speak of is pretty obvious-you can tell it was re-shaped/cut??? Was there any standing water at all...That corner was never a problem, but became one when there were 6-8" post holes from the horses.



No standing water at all, aside from the 3 or 4 water crossings that are always there and already armored.  We rode it backwards yesterday, and you're right I didn't see any horse evidence until after we got past the hobo cave.


----------



## rueler (Apr 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> No standing water at all, aside from the 3 or 4 water crossings that are always there and already armored.  We rode it backwards yesterday, and you're right I didn't see any horse evidence until after we got past the hobo cave.



Good to know!! Thanks! 

Do you guys know of the "Bail Trail" route yet?? After doing the Northside trails, do the Jeep Climb up to the first flat area...go right on the express route to the entrance to the Hobo...ride the Hobo in the preferred direction...when you pop back out at the jeep road, take a LEFT...and go down the hill...follow the single track all the way back to the road.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

rueler said:


> Good to know!! Thanks!
> 
> Do you guys know of the "Bail Trail" route yet?? After doing the Northside trails, do the Jeep Climb up to the first flat area...go right on the express route to the entrance to the Hobo...ride the Hobo in the preferred direction...when you pop back out at the jeep road, take a LEFT...and go down the hill...follow the single track all the way back to the road.



No, but that sounds like a good alternate!  Where does it come out on the road?

Northside was rolling really nice, BTW.  Whoever did that bypass around that section that's always wet did a nice job!


----------



## rueler (Apr 28, 2010)

right at the green gate!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll definitely have to check that out.


----------



## rueler (Apr 28, 2010)

the bail route is just a refurbishing of an old route...somebody did that early on and it will give you the option of ending the ride going down instead of back UP the jeep road and back via one of the routes that spills off the Blue/Red. 

That bypass on the lower Northside trail was put in last fall by one of the Nassholes. I agree it rides great.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been down that jeep road before, past the exit of the hobo, but didn't find any way back to the parking spot (which is what we were looking for).  We ended up basically at someone's house instead and had to bushwhack back to the lot.  That was a few years ago though.  Nice to hear that something has been cleared up for another option.  I'm sure I'll try it, but I usually like going up to hit the blue trail rock garden and then the stunt trail back to the lot.

BTW - I meant to mention this before; Anyone who rides out of stone should consider taking a garbage bag with them to pick up some garbage around the parking areas and road.  It's pretty nasty up there again this year.  Particularly at the gate near the entrance to the kitchen, someone appears to have just dumped a couple big bags of garbage there that is now strewn all across the place... :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I've been down that jeep road before, past the exit of the hobo, but didn't find any way back to the parking spot (which is what we were looking for).  We ended up basically at someone's house instead and had to bushwhack back to the lot.  That was a few years ago though.  Nice to hear that something has been cleared up for another option.  I'm sure I'll try it, but I usually like going up to hit the blue trail rock garden and then the stunt trail back to the lot.


That was you and me one of the first times out at Stone, still don't remember why we didn't just take a trail out rather than bushwacking our way out other than we heard a car alarm going off somewhere.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> That was you and me one of the first times out at Stone, still don't remember why we didn't just take a trail out rather than bushwacking our way out other than we heard a car alarm going off somewhere.



We didn't know where the hell we were going or what the hell we were doing.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 28, 2010)

At least I figured out why my chain was skipping on the last part of the ride...












That's the first, and likely last, SRAM chain I've used (it came on the bike, but was supposedly new).  This is the third pin to pull out like that.  I lost another towards the end of the same ride and the other two rides before.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's the first, and likely last, SRAM chain I've used (it came on the bike, but was supposedly new).  This is the third pin to pull out like that.  I lost another towards the end of the same ride and the other two rides before.



I have used nothing but SRAM chains for years and I think they are great. FWIW, SRAM recently had a recall on a bad batch of chains. Maybe yours was one of that batch.


----------

